# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  τι καλωδιο εκπομπης ?

## Γιώργος 231

*γυρω στο 1 kwatt* (στα FM Παντα για πειραματικους λογους)

με Ν κονεκτορα, στα 20 μετρα περιπου, χωρις την παραμετρο κοστους,
* τι καλωδιο θα βαζατε ?*

* aircom - ecoflex – heliax  …*
  (φυσικα και ποια μαρκα)

δεν μιλαω απλα για απωλεια σε db, αλλα γενικα.

λεω να αγορασω ενα μικρο heliax, αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκαμπτο.
απο την αλλη λεω να το αποφυγω και να παω στα κλασικα αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως αρχισουν σε αυτα τα βαττ να ζεσταινονται.

  Αν και εχει χιλιοειπωθει, το μηκος της καθοδου, να το υπολογισω σε σχεση με την συχνοτητα ή όχι ? 

  Please με 2 λογια απλα και γρηγορα.

  Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ Α22

[quote=Γιώργος 231;287929]*γυρω στο 1 kwatt* (στα FM Παντα για πειραματικους λογους)

με Ν κονεκτορα, στα 20 μετρα περιπου, χωρις την παραμετρο κοστους,
*τι καλωδιο θα βαζατε ?*

*aircom - ecoflex – heliax …*
(φυσικα και ποια μαρκα)
για σου φιλε. καλωδιο *heliax και κονεκτορα 7\16*

----------


## radioamateur

H-2000
Αν το έβρισκα... και με την ευκαρία ας με ενημερώσει που πωλείται εντός Αττικής γιατί σίγουρα εκτός Αττικής για να μη πω εκτός Ελλάδος με κόβω να το βρίσκω...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τελικα με βλεπω με heliax.

1/2 ή 3/8 ?

και τα 2 αντεχουν λενε το kw και περνουν Ν κονεκτρορ.

δεν ξερω ακομα

για τιμη μου ειπαν 5 ευρω το μετρο,
καλα ειναι ?

υπαρχουν μαρκες ?
και αν ναι,
ποια να διαλεξω ?

----------


## enigmaticos

Και 1/2 να βαλεις δεν θα εχεις προβλημα αλλα σιγουρα οτι παραπανω βαλεις ειναι για καλο και νομιζω με μικρη διαφορα τιμης.
Τα 5 ευρω ειναι πολυ καλη τιμη.
Απο μαρκες μην το ψαχνεις τοσο.Επαγγελματιες και δεν το ψαχνουμε τοσο!

----------


## freewind

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ για heliax γιατί το έχω δοκιμάσει στα fm και είναι πολύ καλό αλλά επειδή απ'οτι βλέπω πειραματίζεσαι και ανεβοκατεβάζεις συχνά κεραίες(όπως έκανα κι εγώ)φοβάμαι οτι θα σε κουράσει καθώς είναι δύσκαμπτο και σχετικά βαρύ!το είχα και εγώ και το έδωσα γι'αυτο το λόγο.Ισως καλή λύση είναι το h1000 αλλα παλι δεν ξέρω για αθτη την ισχύ :Blush: .Πάντως ο n type είναι κάπως οριακός για αυτη την ισχύ..

----------


## leosedf

Οσο πιό μεγάλο heliax βάλεις τόσο πιό καλά αρκεί να μπορείς και να το στηρίξεις στον ιστό σου (δεν ενοώ tier up's).
Το μισής ίντσας χρησιμοποιείται απο πολύ κόσμο σε αυτή την ισχύ.

Το 3/8 έχω μερικά καρούλια αλλα θα το έβαζα σε πολύ χαμηλότερη ισχύ, είναι ομως ελαφρύτερο.
Οσο για μάρκες....... Andrew.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> *γυρω στο 1 kwatt* (στα FM Παντα για πειραματικους λογους)...



*
Κιλοβατ* στη ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM "για *πειραματικούς* λόγους" ; (*!!!*) :Confused1:   :Blush:

----------


## freewind

Η κάνεις πείραμα ή δεν κάνεις :Smile:  :Lol:

----------


## weather1967

> *Κιλοβατ* στη ζώνη ραδιοφωνίας FM "για *πειραματικούς* λόγους" ; (*!!!*)



Kώστα να σου πω κατι φιλικα και μετα ωρίμου σκεψεως ,εχω παρατηρηση ολα τα post σου σχεδον εχουν να κανουν με Αυστηρη κριτική πανω σε απαγορευμενες ζώνες εκπομπης ,μαλιστα παρατηρω να εχεις και ενα αρκετα αυξημενο υπερβάλοντα ζηλο πανω σε αυτον τον τομεα .Ετσι οπως τα λες και οπως το θετεις ,μην νομιζεις οτι θα σε ακουσουν καποιοι συναδελφοι αλλα τουναντιον μπορει να γινει πεδιον αντιπαθειας .
Αποτι εχω διαβασει εχεις μια σεβαστη ηλικια και σαν μικροτερος απο σενα ειναι ατοπο το να δινω καποιες οχι συμβουλες,αλλα μια παρεμβαση ας το πουμε απο εναν τριτο που διαβαζει .
Εφοσον ησουν καποτε ραδιοπειρατης και ειχες περασει διαβαζοντας απο τα γραφομενα σου απολα τα σταδια πριν γινεις αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης ,θα επρεπε να εννοιωθες πως νοιωθουν οι νεωτεροι ,και καπου με ενα αλλο τροπο και με λιγο περισσοτερο τακτ να τους αποτρεπεις ,αλλα οχι μονο με μια λεξη του στυλ οι εκπομπες απαγορευονται συνεχεια ,λες να μην το γνωριζουν ? το γνωριζουν, καλο ειναι να μην το κανουν ,αλλα νομιζεις οτι θα ακουσουν ? και να τους το πει καποιος ? ελα ντε εκει ειναι το ζητουμενο .
Το θεμα ειναι το πως θα πει καποιος κατι σε καποιον ,να μπορει να του δωσει να το καταλαβει καλα και να τον αποτρεψει ως ενα μεγαλο βαθμο ,και οχι απλα να γινει ενας ακομα γραφικός με μια μονοτονη προταση << οι εκπομπες στα FM απαγορευονται >> δωσε στον αλλο να νοιωσει οτι αυτο που του λες δεν τον μαλωνεις ,απλα τον προστατευεις απο το να ειναι νομιμος και να μην εχει προβληματα με τον νομο.
Εχω παρατηρηση υπαρχουν πολλοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στο φορουμ ,αλλα μονο εσυ ,αντε αλλος ενας ακομα ,διχνετε τοσο μεγαλο υπερβαλοντα ζηλο με τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες .Καταρχας στους κανονες του φορουμ υπαρχει αυτη η ενοτητα σχετικα με τα αρθρα περι εκπομπες στις ραδιοσυχνοτητες και οτι δεν πρεπει να γραφονται post ,συμφωνω .
Αλλα αν καποιος η καποια απο το φορουμ θελει βρε αδερφέ να μαθει απλα και μονο θεωρητικα ,η και για λογους πειραματικους ,θα μεινουνε στο σκοταδι και θα πρεπει πρωτα να γινουν αδειουχοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες για να μαθουν ? η αδειουχοι στις ραδιοφωνικες μπαντες ? αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα υπηρχαν καν τεχνικοι να ξερουν σημερα ,και θα ειμαστε σαν τους Μάο-Μάο στην Αφρική που ερχοντουσαν οι πολιτισμενοι Ευρωπαιοι και τους μαθαιναν πως να ζουν καλυτερα .Αν και οι κανονες του φορουμ το γραφουν ξεκαθαρα οτι επιτρεπονται post μονο για πειραματικους-θεωρητικούς σκοπους πανω στις εκπομπες ραδιοσυχνοτητας.Μην χαλας και εσυ την ζαχαρενια σου,τους το ειπες μια δυο 5 10 ,αφησε τους moderators να κρινουν ποτε και που πρεπει να επεμβουν στο κατω - κατω ,για να μην γινεται και πεδιον αντιπαθειας αμφοτέρων  οχι τιποτα αλλο δηλαδη .

Φιλικά

----------


## jeik

> Kώστα να σου πω κατι φιλικα και μετα ωρίμου σκεψεως ,εχω παρατηρηση ολα τα post σου σχεδον εχουν να κανουν με Αυστηρη κριτική πανω σε απαγορευμενες ζώνες εκπομπης ,μαλιστα παρατηρω να εχεις και ενα αρκετα αυξημενο υπερβάλοντα ζηλο πανω σε αυτον τον τομεα .Ετσι οπως τα λες και οπως το θετεις ,μην νομιζεις οτι θα σε ακουσουν καποιοι συναδελφοι αλλα τουναντιον μπορει να γινει πεδιον αντιπαθειας .
> Αποτι εχω διαβασει εχεις μια σεβαστη ηλικια και σαν μικροτερος απο σενα ειναι ατοπο το να δινω καποιες οχι συμβουλες,αλλα μια παρεμβαση ας το πουμε απο εναν τριτο που διαβαζει .
> Εφοσον ησουν καποτε ραδιοπειρατης και ειχες περασει διαβαζοντας απο τα γραφομενα σου απολα τα σταδια πριν γινεις αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης ,θα επρεπε να εννοιωθες πως νοιωθουν οι νεωτεροι ,και καπου με ενα αλλο τροπο και με λιγο περισσοτερο τακτ να τους αποτρεπεις ,αλλα οχι μονο με μια λεξη του στυλ οι εκπομπες απαγορευονται συνεχεια ,λες να μην το γνωριζουν ? το γνωριζουν, καλο ειναι να μην το κανουν ,αλλα νομιζεις οτι θα ακουσουν ? και να τους το πει καποιος ? ελα ντε εκει ειναι το ζητουμενο .
> Το θεμα ειναι το πως θα πει καποιος κατι σε καποιον ,να μπορει να του δωσει να το καταλαβει καλα και να τον αποτρεψει ως ενα μεγαλο βαθμο ,και οχι απλα να γινει ενας ακομα γραφικός με μια μονοτονη προταση << οι εκπομπες στα FM απαγορευονται >> δωσε στον αλλο να νοιωσει οτι αυτο που του λες δεν τον μαλωνεις ,απλα τον προστατευεις απο το να ειναι νομιμος και να μην εχει προβληματα με τον νομο.
> Εχω παρατηρηση υπαρχουν πολλοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στο φορουμ ,αλλα μονο εσυ ,αντε αλλος ενας ακομα ,διχνετε τοσο μεγαλο υπερβαλοντα ζηλο με τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες .Καταρχας στους κανονες του φορουμ υπαρχει αυτη η ενοτητα σχετικα με τα αρθρα περι εκπομπες στις ραδιοσυχνοτητες και οτι δεν πρεπει να γραφονται post ,συμφωνω .
> Αλλα αν καποιος η καποια απο το φορουμ θελει βρε αδερφέ να μαθει απλα και μονο θεωρητικα ,η και για λογους πειραματικους ,θα μεινουνε στο σκοταδι και θα πρεπει πρωτα να γινουν αδειουχοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες για να μαθουν ? η αδειουχοι στις ραδιοφωνικες μπαντες ? αν ηταν ετσι δεν θα υπηρχαν καν τεχνικοι να ξερουν σημερα ,και θα ειμαστε σαν τους Μάο-Μάο στην Αφρική που ερχοντουσαν οι πολιτισμενοι Ευρωπαιοι και τους μαθαιναν πως να ζουν καλυτερα .Αν και οι κανονες του φορουμ το γραφουν ξεκαθαρα οτι επιτρεπονται post μονο για πειραματικους-θεωρητικούς σκοπους πανω στις εκπομπες ραδιοσυχνοτητας.Μην χαλας και εσυ την ζαχαρενια σου,τους το ειπες μια δυο 5 10 ,αφησε τους moderators να κρινουν ποτε και που πρεπει να επεμβουν στο κατω - κατω ,για να μην γινεται και πεδιον αντιπαθειας αμφοτέρων οχι τιποτα αλλο δηλαδη .
> 
> Φιλικά



++++++++++++10.000.000.000.000.000 !!!!!!!

Μα δεν το καταλαβες ?, οι δοκιμες απαγορευονται ,(συμφωνα με τη λογικη καποιων ) ή αποδοκιμαζονται ακομη και αν ειναι απο επαγγελματια τεχνικο που θελει να καλυτερευσει την εκπομπη σταθμου με άδεια νομιμου λειτουργιας , ή να το θεσω πιο ευρεως , ακομη και για δοκιμη απο τεχνικο του Στρατου που θελει να δοκιμασει καποιο καλωδιο σε συχνοτητα απο 30-87,675 ΜΗΖ - ναι καλα διαβασατε ,και μεσα στην μπαντα των FM ή κεραια groundplane, ή απο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που θελει να δοκιμασει καλωδιο ΛΙΝΚ καπου στα UHF , ή αλλον τεχνικο , για συχνοτητες απο 0,5 εως 30 ΜΗΖ , ή οποιασδηποτε αλλης υπηρεσιας , (αυτοι δεν εχουν φυσικα το φορουμ σαν βαση αλλα αν κανουν το λαθος να μπουν εδω και να παρουν μια γνωμη , να διυλησουν και να διυθησουν , παει θα την ακουσουν  :Rolleyes: .

Λοιπον να ρωτησω κι εγω τωρα .
Εχω εναν πομπο , μονο 1,6 ΚiloWatt που καποιοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες δεν το εχουν δει ουτε σε φωτογραφια , για πειραματικους λογους , οταν στελνω ΜΟΡΣ ολα καλα , αλλα οταν ειναι σε συνεχη λειτουργια φοβαμαι οτι το RG8 που διαθετω εχει απωλειες και μπορει να παρει φωτια και αποφασισα να προμηθευτω κατι καλυτερο , το μηκος που θελω ειναι 40 μετρα για να τροφοδοτησω μια ''κεραιουλα'' BROADBAND (2-30 MHZ) σχηματος ΛΑΜΔΑ που καποιοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες επισης δεν την εχουν δει ουτε σε φωτογραφια , ουτε ζωγραφιστη , και προοριζεται για παγκοσμιες επαφες , οποτε οι απωλειες δεν επιτρεπονται , τι καλωδιο προτεινετε ?
Τις απαντησεις περι του τι τυπο βαση συχνοτητος τις ξερω πανω κατω , αλλα δεν ξερω ποια μαρκα ειναι η σωστη και δεν ειναι καιρος για πεταμενα λεφτα. 
Και μην μου πει κανεις οτι ο ΟΤΕ ή ο Στρατος ή οποιαδηποτε αλλη υπηρεσια κρατικη ή μη , ή ιδιώτης δεν την ψαχνει πρωτα περι του τι τους ταιριαζει , αλλα απλα τηλεφωνει στον ''ΑΝΙΔΕΟ'' ή ''ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΑ'' έμπορο για να προμηθευτει οτι έχει ο παραπανω προχειρο στην αποθηκη και θελει να το ξεφορτωθει , προκαλωντας αν μη τι αλλο ζημια στο κρατος , ή στον φουκαρα ιδιωτη.
Και αναλυω ακομη παραπανω τι θελω να πω.
Θα το πω σαν παραμυθακι , να το διαβασετε ευχαριστα ........μια φορα κι εναν καιρο , ηταν μια σοβαρη υπηρεσια , πολυ μεγαλης σημασιας , αλλα πολυ μακρυα απο τον πολιτισμο , τους πολλους τεχνικους , τον υγιη ανταγωνισμο κλπ ,(εποχη προ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και FORUMS) αυτη λοιπον η υπηρεσια κληθηκε να αποκαταστησει επικοινωνια μεταξυ δυο σημειων και φυσικα στηριχθηκε σε εναν και μοναδικο τεχνικο (εναν μονοφθαλμο αναμεσα σε τυφλους ) για να την εφαρμοσει.Για να μην σας κουρασω , ο τεχνικος πηρε ενα κουτι , εβαλε μεσα οτι μ@λ@κια βρηκε μπροστα του για να ειναι βαρυ ισως ? !!! , εβαλε και μια συσκευη εμποριου , και εφτιαξε το ''σουπερ μηχανημα'' που φυσικα πωληθηκε σε σουπερ τιμη  :Rolleyes:  , μιας και ηταν στους 2,4 ΜΗΖ και ειχε υποστει ειδικη μετατροπη κρυπτασφαλισης με εξτρα κυκλωμα , κατασκευασμενο απο τον σουπερ τεχνικο που εστειλε τα σχεδια στην Αμερικη και ''εγκριθηκε'' απο την μαμα εταιρια.Η πλακα ειναι ομως οτι καποια στιγμη που ανακαλυφθηκε το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και δημιουργηθηκαν τα ΦΟΡΟΥΜΣ καποιοι πλεον εγιναν πιο ψαγμενοι και ρωτουσαν διαφορα απο περιεργεια και για ''πειραματικους λογους'' και αρχισαν να πιανουν ''ψαρια''.Η απατη αποκαλυφθηκε καποια στιγμη που καποιος περιεργος ανοιξε το κουτι , που για καποιο λογο αποσυρθηκε απο την λειτουργια του , και η διαπιστωση ηταν ''τρομακτικη'' , ολες οι πληροφοριες που περνουσαν απο το ''κουτι'' επι πολλα χρονια ηταν ανοιχτες και ξαστερες σχεδον στον οποιονδηποτε ασχετο , φιλο ή εχθρο , για μελετη ή ''ζημια''.
Τα παραπανω σημειωμενα με κοκινο ηταν ΜΥΘΟΣ  και  το   ''εργαλειο''  ηταν  ανοιχτο  και  μολις  στους  900  ΜΗΖ  !!!!!!

Το οτι γλυτωσαν καποιοι απο φυλακη ηταν καθαρη τυχη , αλλα το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι η τιμωρια , το ζητουμενο ειναι η προληψη και η βοηθεια για ληψη σωστων αποφασεων προτου γινει το κακο.

Αυτο ηταν το παραμυθακι μου . 
Με σεβασμο παντα και χωρις παρεξηγηση συμβουλευω λοιπον καποιους να μην μπερδευουν την ''κουπα με τη σκουπα'' και να μην χαρακτηριζουν πολλους εδω μεσα ως τους ανιδεους - παρανομους - ή πιτσιρικαδες που παιδευονται με τα πομπουδακια της ΣΜΑΡΤ.

Φιλικα , Δημητρης.

Υ.Γ. Οσον αφορα το παραμυθακι , οποιαδηποτε ομοιοτητα με προσωπα και καταστασεις ειναι εντελως συμπτωματικη.

----------


## antonis_p

> οταν στελνω ΜΟΡΣ ολα καλα , αλλα οταν ειναι σε συνεχη λειτουργια φοβαμαι οτι το RG8 που διαθετω εχει απωλειες



όταν στέλνεις σε τηλεγραφία, έχεις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες, δεδομένου πως αν χρησιμοποιείς την ίδια συσκεή για exciter, φαντάζομαι θα σου δίνει 40w σε "συνεχή λειτουργία" και 100 σε τηλεγραφία.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

cool φιλοι, και σας ευχαριστω,

αγορασα μιση ιντσα και με το καινουριο διπολο, δεν εχω ουτε στασιμα και φυσικα ουτε ζεστη στο heliax .......

(μην ακουσω τιποτα περιεργο  :Tongue2:  *γιατι μπορει να εχω αδεια νομιμου λειτουργιας*  :Tongue2:  )


yg
Δημητρη, ωραια ιστορια. Ξερεις κι αλλες ? ... για πες

----------


## jeik

> όταν στέλνεις σε τηλεγραφία, έχεις μεγαλύτερες απώλειες, δεδομένου πως αν χρησιμοποιείς την ίδια συσκεή για exciter, φαντάζομαι θα σου δίνει 40w σε "συνεχή λειτουργία" και 100 σε τηλεγραφία.



Ωπ , λαθος διατυπωση , το φοβαμαι σε συνεχη λειτουργια οχι για απωλεια αλλα υπερθερμανση .
Βεβαια  και  σ' αυτην  την  περιπτωση  ο  κατασκευαστης  εδωσε  το  RG8  αλλα  με  ισχυ  που  πιανει  τα  2 KW  εμενα  το  καλωδιακι  αυτο  μου  κανει  καπως  !!!!

----------


## jeik

> cool φιλοι, και σας ευχαριστω,
> 
> αγορασα μιση ιντσα και με το καινουριο διπολο, δεν εχω ουτε στασιμα και φυσικα ουτε ζεστη στο heliax .......
> 
> (μην ακουσω τιποτα περιεργο  *γιατι μπορει να εχω αδεια νομιμου λειτουργιας*  )
> 
> 
> yg
> Δημητρη, ωραια ιστορια. Ξερεις κι αλλες ? ... για πες



Εχω  πολλα  παραμυθακια  να  πω  , αλλα  δεν θελω , ουτε  αυτο  ηθελα  να  γραψω  αλλα  επρεπε.

----------


## radioamateur

......... :W00t:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> ...εχω παρατηρηση ολα τα post σου σχεδον εχουν να κανουν με Αυστηρη κριτική πανω σε απαγορευμενες ζώνες εκπομπης ....Ετσι οπως τα λες και οπως το θετεις ,μην νομιζεις οτι θα σε ακουσουν καποιοι συναδελφοι αλλα τουναντιον μπορει να γινει πεδιον αντιπαθειας ...Εφοσον ησουν καποτε ραδιοπειρατης και ειχες περασει διαβαζοντας απο τα γραφομενα σου απολα τα σταδια πριν γινεις αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτεχνης ,θα επρεπε να εννοιωθες πως νοιωθουν οι νεωτεροι ,και καπου με ενα αλλο τροπο και με λιγο περισσοτερο τακτ να τους αποτρεπεις ,αλλα οχι μονο με μια λεξη του στυλ οι εκπομπες απαγορευονται συνεχεια ,λες να μην το γνωριζουν ? το γνωριζουν, καλο ειναι να μην το κανουν ,αλλα νομιζεις οτι θα ακουσουν ? και να τους το πει καποιος ? ελα ντε εκει ειναι το ζητουμενο.Το θεμα ειναι το πως θα πει καποιος κατι σε καποιον ,να μπορει να του δωσει να το καταλαβει καλα και να τον αποτρεψει ως ενα μεγαλο βαθμο ,και οχι απλα να γινει ενας ακομα γραφικός με μια μονοτονη προταση << οι εκπομπες στα FM απαγορευονται >> δωσε στον αλλο να νοιωσει οτι αυτο που του λες δεν τον μαλωνεις ,απλα τον προστατευεις απο το να ειναι νομιμος και να μην εχει προβληματα με τον νομο. Εχω παρατηρηση υπαρχουν πολλοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στο φορουμ ,αλλα μονο εσυ ,αντε αλλος ενας ακομα ,διχνετε τοσο μεγαλο υπερβαλοντα ζηλο με τις ραδιοσυχνοτητες .Καταρχας στους κανονες του φορουμ υπαρχει αυτη η ενοτητα σχετικα με τα αρθρα περι εκπομπες στις ραδιοσυχνοτητες και οτι δεν πρεπει να γραφονται post ,συμφωνω ...



Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ που διαβάζεις τα ποστ μου και για το ενδιαφέρον σου. 
Δεν πρόκειται για "Αυστηρή κριτική", αλλά για διατύπωση μιας διαφορετικής *άποψης*, με τη μορφή ερωτήματος και έκφρασης απορίας. Άν όσοι τολμούν να διατυπώσουν εδώ μια αντίθετη άποψη *ενοχλούν*, προκαλούν*αντιπάθεια* και κινδυνεύουν να θεωρηθούν "*γραφικοί*", αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό μιας *ανελεύθερης* νοοτροπίας, αντίθετης με κάθε έννοια διαλόγου.
Όσο για "λίγο περισσότερο *τακτ*", ποτέ δεν έβρισα ή ειρωνεύθηκα κανέναν. Σκοπός μου δεν είναι η προσωπική αντιπαράθεση, αλλά ή ενημέρωση όσων διαβάζουν αυτό το σάιτ και *δεν γνωρίζουν ή συγχέουν* τι είναι και τι δεν είναι  *ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*. Και φυσικά δεν απευθύνομαι σε εκείνους που  το γνωρίζουν, αλλά προτιμούν να επιλέξουν με δική τους ευθύνη κάτι άλλο. Δικαίωμά τους!
Στον ίδιο σκοπό εντάσσεται και η -ομολογουμένως μετά από πολλή σκέψη- απάντησή μου στο μήνυμά σου.
Σε ευχαριστώ που έψαξες το παρελθόν μου, αλλά δεν υπήρξα ποτέ "ραδιοπειρατής". Ήμουνα πάντα ερασιτέχνης και πειραματιστής, με στόχο και όνειρο τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Απλά πέρασα *αναγκαστικά* και εγώ, όπως τόσοι άλλοι σημερινοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες, από διάφορα στάδια *μη νόμιμης* ερασιτεχνικής εκπομπής. Σε *δύσκολες εποχές* (δεκαετία 60 έως & αρχές δεκαετίας 80), που στη χώρα μας η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια ήταν για τους πολλούς *απλησίαστος* στόχος. Σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι *εντελώς διαφορετικά* και καμμία σχέση δεν έχουν με ό,τι ίσχυε τότε. *Έχουν επιτέλους ανοίξει οι πόρτες* και *ο καθένας* που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί και στη χώρα μας να πάρει άδεια και να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης. :Smile:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## savnik

> *Έχουν επιτέλους ανοίξει οι πόρτες* και *ο καθένας* που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί και στη χώρα μας να πάρει άδεια και να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης.



Δηλαδή η άδεια κανει τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη;

----------


## KOKAR

όσο το δίπλωμα κάνει τον οδηγό !
αλλά εδώ είναι άλλη η κουβέντα

----------


## antonis_p

> Δηλαδή η άδεια κανει τον ραδιοερασιτέχνη;



φυσικά, όπως και τον γιατρό, τον φιλόλογο, τον πιλότο κλπ... Όπως λέει και ο λαός: "τα ράσα κάνουν τον παπά". Προφανώς πολλοί είναι θεοσεβούμενοι και ζουν σύμφωνα με την χριστιανική ηθική και τις παραδόσεις, αλλά δεν είναι όλοι παπάδες, ακόμα και αν παράλληλα με τις υποχρεώσεις τους, κάνουν και real estate!
Από εκεί και πέρα η παρουσία στις συχνότητες, η νοοτροπία και πολλοί ακόμα παράγοντες διαχωρίζουν τον καλό από τον κακό ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Και υπάρχουν ελάχιστοι καλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες (που τιμούν το διακριτικό κλήσης τους και την άδεια τους) στο σύνολο των χιλιάδων Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
Νομίζω πως έχουμε εξαντλήσει το θέμα και τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά εμένα δεν θα επανέλθω εκτός και αν γίνει ξανά χρήση του όρου (ή τίτλου) "ραδιοερασιτέχνης" λανθασμένα και από δόλο.

----------


## ReFas

> Λοιπον να ρωτησω κι εγω τωρα .
> Εχω εναν πομπο , μονο 1,6 ΚiloWatt που καποιοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες δεν το εχουν δει ουτε σε φωτογραφια , για πειραματικους λογους , οταν στελνω ΜΟΡΣ ολα καλα , αλλα οταν ειναι σε συνεχη λειτουργια φοβαμαι οτι το RG8 που διαθετω εχει απωλειες και μπορει να παρει φωτια και αποφασισα να προμηθευτω κατι καλυτερο , το μηκος που θελω ειναι 40 μετρα για να τροφοδοτησω μια ''κεραιουλα'' BROADBAND (2-30 MHZ) σχηματος ΛΑΜΔΑ που καποιοι ραδιοερασιτεχνες επισης δεν την εχουν δει ουτε σε φωτογραφια , ουτε ζωγραφιστη , και προοριζεται για παγκοσμιες επαφες , οποτε οι απωλειες δεν επιτρεπονται , τι καλωδιο προτεινετε ?
> Τις απαντησεις περι του τι τυπο βαση συχνοτητος τις ξερω πανω κατω , αλλα δεν ξερω ποια μαρκα ειναι η σωστη και δεν ειναι καιρος για πεταμενα λεφτα.



Οπως έχω ξαναπεί το RG8 σαν προδιαγραφή έχει πάψει να υπάρχει απο πολλές δεκαετίες πίσω και αντικαταστάθηκε απο το RG213 που και αυτό έχει πάψει να υπάρχει σαν προδιαγραφή εδώ και μερικά χρόνια.
Ο μόνος λόγος που οι εταιρίες εξακολουθούν να γράφουν "RG8 Type" είναι για να πούν στους σημερινούς τεχνικούς, οτι αυτο το καλώδιο μπορεί να δουλευτεί με τους ίδιους συνδέσμους που έβαζε ο πατέρας σας η ο παππούς σας στο RG8.
Απο τεχνικής πλευράς και τα δυο καλώδια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στα HF σε αυτη την ισχύ ιδιαίτερα κάτω απο τους 10Mc.
Οι απώλειες είναι ελάχιστες και δεν πρόκειται να δείς διαφορά εκτός αν έχουν βλάβη.
Τώρα οποιδήποτε καινούριο που έχει αφρώδες υλικό για μονωτικό είναι καλύτερο απο θέμα απωλειών σίγουρα και όποιο και αν βρείς στη χώρα μας απο EC400 της EUPEN , LMR-400 της TIME MICROWAVE, CNT-400 της Commscope αλλά και της Belden και τα ευρωπαικά όπως το Ecoflex 10 είναι αρκετά για αυτο που θές.
Βέβαια και τα αντίστοιχα σκληρά όπως τυπου Heliax 1/4" κάνει για την ισχύ και συχνότητα που θές.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει όμως κάποιος 1/4 της ίντσας, η μισή ίντσα που υπάρχει σίγουρα είναι υπέρ αρκετή.

----------


## weather1967

Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ που διαβάζεις τα ποστ μου και για το ενδιαφέρον σου. 

Καλημερα Κώστα,και καλημερα σε ολους
Ολα τα post τα διαβαζω Κώστα για να μαθαινω,να βοηθαω οσο μπορω και οσο γνωριζω ,και να ψυχολογώ τον καθε συναδελφο ,εφοσον ειναι πισω απο ενα ψυχρο πληκτρολογιο και δεν γνωριζεις τιποτα για τον συνομιλητή σου.

Δεν πρόκειται για "Αυστηρή κριτική", αλλά για διατύπωση μιας διαφορετικής *άποψης*, με τη μορφή ερωτήματος και έκφρασης απορίας. Άν όσοι τολμούν να διατυπώσουν εδώ μια αντίθετη άποψη *ενοχλούν*, προκαλούν*αντιπάθεια* και κινδυνεύουν να θεωρηθούν "*γραφικοί*", αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό μιας *ανελεύθερης* νοοτροπίας, αντίθετης με κάθε έννοια διαλόγου.

Κώστα το πιο ωραιο πραγμα ειναι ο διαλογος και μεσα απο αυτον μονον μπορουμε να ανταλλαξουμε γνωμες αποψεις και οτιδηποτε αλλο ,αλλα ευγενικος διαλογος οπως κανουμε αυτην την στιγμη εμεις,χωρις να θιγει ο ενας την προσωπικοτητα του αλλου .Οπως προειπα ειναι η φυση του ανθρωπινου γενους ευτυχως η δυστυχώς τετοια ,που δεν του αρεσει να του λεει καποιος μονοτονα και αδιάλλειπτα το ιδιο πραγμα σαν να τον μαλωνει ,σιγουρα θα αντιδραση και ισως πει και με ασχημο τροπο καμια φορα: και σενα τι σε νοιαζει βρε αδερφε και κοπτεσαι τοσο πολυ ? Και μετα οπως καταλαβαινεις θα γινει μπαχαλο πες μετα εσυ ,πες μετα ο αλλος θα επεμβουν οι moderators και με το δικιο τους και θα μας κλεισουν στο Μπαλαούρο για κανα μηνα και καλα θα κανουν  :Smile: ,αν λεω αν εβαζες και μια δοση χιουμορ μεσα ,ο αλλος ισως να το δει διαφορετικα ,γιατι οπως προειπα ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγειτε πανευκολα μιας και δεν βλεπεις τον αλλο στα ματια ,να δεις πως λεει κατι και πως το εκφραζει .Με κινδυνο οπως συμφωνησες να θεωρηθη καποιος γραφικος απλα, η να κερδισει αντιπαθειες στην χειροτερη .

Όσο για "λίγο περισσότερο *τακτ*", ποτέ δεν έβρισα ή ειρωνεύθηκα κανέναν. Σκοπός μου δεν είναι η προσωπική αντιπαράθεση, αλλά ή ενημέρωση όσων διαβάζουν αυτό το σάιτ και *δεν γνωρίζουν ή συγχέουν* τι είναι και τι δεν είναι *ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*.

Προς θεου δεν ειπα οτι εβρισες κανεναν,και γενικα παντα απο οτι εχω παρατηρηση στα post σου βρισκεσε αμυνομενος εντος εισαγωγικών ,για τους λογους που προειπα παραπανω.
Απλα τακτ εννοώ πιο κομψα λιγο,και μπορεις να κανεις και ενα προλογο παιδια το και το .... δεν σας το λεω λες και ειμαι ο ΕΕΤΤ ουτε επειδη δεν μου αρεσουν οι παρανομοι απλα το λεω για εσας για να μην εχετε προβληματα με τον νομο ,καπως ετσι εννώ το τακτ .Και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι περισσοτερο θα δωσουν βαση στα λεγομενα σου ετσι ,π.χ θα πουν μετα απο μεσα τους << λες να εχει δικιο ο Κωστας ? >> εστω και που θα κανουν αυτην την σκεψη και μονο ειναι θετικο γιατι θα αναρωτηθουν ,ενω με το << οι εκπομπες στα FM ειναι παρανομες >> ο αλλος θα πει απο μεσα του <<δεν μας παρατας και εσυ μωρέ ,μας ζαλισες καθε τρεις και λιγο με το ιδιο >> και ουτε θα μπει ο αλλος καν στον κοπο να κατσει να σκεφτει οτι μπας και εχει δικιο ο Κώστας ?

Σε ευχαριστώ που έψαξες το παρελθόν μου,

Οπως προειπα δεν το εψαξα,απλα οπως διαβαζω ολα τα γραπτα διαβασα και το δικο σου ιστορικο σε ενα post προσφατο που ειχες γραψει 

αλλά δεν υπήρξα ποτέ "ραδιοπειρατής". 

Κατσε γιατι εδώ μπερδευτηκα λιγο χα χα !! οποιος κανει παρανομη εκπομπη στις ραδιοσυχνοτητες δεν ειναι ραδιοπειρατης ?Η εννοεις οτι δεν εκανες προγράμματα με μουσικη ,αλλα απλα συνομιλιες ? και μονο που κανει καποιος χρηση σε ραδιοφωνικες συχνοτητες ραδιοπειρατης δεν λεγετε ?  :Laugh: 

Ήμουνα πάντα ερασιτέχνης και πειραματιστής, με στόχο και όνειρο τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Απλά πέρασα *αναγκαστικά* και εγώ, όπως τόσοι άλλοι σημερινοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες, από διάφορα στάδια *μη νόμιμης* ερασιτεχνικής εκπομπής. Σε *δύσκολες εποχές* (δεκαετία 60 έως & αρχές δεκαετίας 80), που στη χώρα μας η ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια ήταν για τους πολλούς *απλησίαστος* στόχος. Σήμερα τα πράγματα είναι *εντελώς διαφορετικά* και καμμία σχέση δεν έχουν με ό,τι ίσχυε τότε. *Έχουν επιτέλους ανοίξει οι πόρτες* και *ο καθένας* που ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί και στη χώρα μας να πάρει άδεια και να γίνει ραδιοερασιτέχνης. :Smile:  :Rolleyes: 

Εδω Κώστα οπως το θετεις ειναι σαν λες,ελατε ολοι ,ελατε κοσμε ,κουτσοι στραβοι στον Αγιο Παντελεημονα  :Smile: .
Δεν ειναι και ετσι ευκολα αν ειναι καποιος να το πω απλα και λαικα οπως τα λεγαμε παλια ειναι <<κουτσουρο >> στα γραπτα δεν θα μπορει να γινει ραδιοερασιτεχνης .
Και να γινει ευκολα ,το θεμα ειναι τι ραδιοερασιτεχνης θα γινει ? θα βγαζει π.χ 1 kw στους 6,5 Mhz ? δεν ξερω βεβαια αν γινονται ακομα συνομιλίες εκει κατω η το γυρισαν ολοι στα repeater VHF UHF.

Παντα φιλικα

----------


## jeik

> Οπως έχω ξαναπεί το RG8 σαν προδιαγραφή έχει πάψει να υπάρχει απο πολλές δεκαετίες πίσω και αντικαταστάθηκε απο το RG213 που και αυτό έχει πάψει να υπάρχει σαν προδιαγραφή εδώ και μερικά χρόνια.
> Ο μόνος λόγος που οι εταιρίες εξακολουθούν να γράφουν "RG8 Type" είναι για να πούν στους σημερινούς τεχνικούς, οτι αυτο το καλώδιο μπορεί να δουλευτεί με τους ίδιους συνδέσμους που έβαζε ο πατέρας σας η ο παππούς σας στο RG8.
> Απο τεχνικής πλευράς και τα δυο καλώδια δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στα HF σε αυτη την ισχύ ιδιαίτερα κάτω απο τους 10Mc.
> Οι απώλειες είναι ελάχιστες και δεν πρόκειται να δείς διαφορά εκτός αν έχουν βλάβη.
> Τώρα οποιδήποτε καινούριο που έχει αφρώδες υλικό για μονωτικό είναι καλύτερο απο θέμα απωλειών σίγουρα και όποιο και αν βρείς στη χώρα μας απο EC400 της EUPEN , LMR-400 της TIME MICROWAVE, CNT-400 της Commscope αλλά και της Belden και τα ευρωπαικά όπως το Ecoflex 10 είναι αρκετά για αυτο που θές.
> Βέβαια και τα αντίστοιχα σκληρά όπως τυπου Heliax 1/4" κάνει για την ισχύ και συχνότητα που θές.
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει όμως κάποιος 1/4 της ίντσας, η μισή ίντσα που υπάρχει σίγουρα είναι υπέρ αρκετή.



 
Ευχαριστω .

----------


## FANTASY RADIO ATHENS

καλησπερα σε ολους εδω,απο οτι βλεπω εδω,εδω γινεται μπαχαλο,δηλαδη ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και καλα κανει,να σας δωσω μια απαντησει για ολα αυτα ,για τους ραδιοεσιτεχνες και για τους ραδιοπειρατες οπως τους αποκαλειται,καμια σχεσει η ραδιοερασιτεχνες και η ραδιοπειρατες,δηλαδη,πολλοι απο τα CB που ασχολουνταν κατεβηκαν στους 6.5 mhz. μετα ασχολειθηκαν στα VHF-=UHF δωσανε καποιες εξετασεις βγαλανε μια αδεια αματερ δηλαδη για ραδιοερασιτεχνες,και το παιζουν ραδιοερασιτεχνες,η ραδιοπειρατες ειναι αλλο.καταρχας εμεις η ραδιοπειρατες ξεκινησαμε το ραδιοφωνο και αν παρουμε την ιστορια του μαρκονι θα καταλαβεται,τα μηχανηματα που κατασκευαζαμε εμεις δεν τα ξερουν ουτε τα εχουν δει αυτη που αποκαλουνται ραδιοερασιτεχνες δηλαδη η αματερ ,δεν λεω προσφερουν και καποιο εργο οταν υπαρχει καποια αναγκη,η ραδιοερασιτεχνες ασχολουνται με ασυρματους ενω η ραδιοπειρατες με πομπους,και επειδης βαρεθηκα με ολα αυτα που γραφεται  και δεν ξερεται  για το τι λετε στειλτε μου μυνημα να σας παρω τηλ.η να βρεθουμε να σας πω τι σημενει ραδιοπειρατης και τι ραδιοερασιτεχνης,μια και ειμαι και γω ραδιοπειρατης οπως μας αποκαλειται --σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας

----------


## weather1967

> καλησπερα σε ολους εδω,απο οτι βλεπω εδω,εδω γινεται μπαχαλο,δηλαδη ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και καλα κανει,να σας δωσω μια απαντησει για ολα αυτα ,για τους ραδιοεσιτεχνες και για τους ραδιοπειρατες οπως τους αποκαλειται,καμια σχεσει η ραδιοερασιτεχνες και η ραδιοπειρατες,δηλαδη,πολλοι απο τα CB που ασχολουνταν κατεβηκαν στους 6.5 mhz. μετα ασχολειθηκαν στα VHF-=UHF δωσανε καποιες εξετασεις βγαλανε μια αδεια αματερ δηλαδη για ραδιοερασιτεχνες,και το παιζουν ραδιοερασιτεχνες,η ραδιοπειρατες ειναι αλλο.καταρχας εμεις η ραδιοπειρατες ξεκινησαμε το ραδιοφωνο και αν παρουμε την ιστορια του μαρκονι θα καταλαβεται,τα μηχανηματα που κατασκευαζαμε εμεις δεν τα ξερουν ουτε τα εχουν δει αυτη που αποκαλουνται ραδιοερασιτεχνες δηλαδη η αματερ ,δεν λεω προσφερουν και καποιο εργο οταν υπαρχει καποια αναγκη,η ραδιοερασιτεχνες ασχολουνται με ασυρματους ενω η ραδιοπειρατες με πομπους,και επειδης βαρεθηκα με ολα αυτα που γραφεται και δεν ξερεται για το τι λετε στειλτε μου μυνημα να σας παρω τηλ.η να βρεθουμε να σας πω τι σημενει ραδιοπειρατης και τι ραδιοερασιτεχνης,μια και ειμαι και γω ραδιοπειρατης οπως μας αποκαλειται --σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας



 :Smile:  Καλημερα ραδιοπειρατη παλαιέ συναδελφε Νίκο .
Τωρα ανοιγης παλι τους ασκους του Αιολου και θα ορμήσουν παλι οι γνωστοι-γνωστοί και οχι οι γνωστοί -αγνωστοι  :Smile: .
Αλλα καλο ειναι να μην το γενικευουμε ,υπαρχουν αδαεις ραδιοερασιτεχνες που ισα -ισα ξερουν πως να συνδεσουν ενα πομποδεκτη ,αλλα ξερω και κατι σαινια ραδιοερασιτεχνες που δεν παιζονται ,βεβαια παλαιοι ραδιοπειρατες .
Το ιδιο ισχυει και για καποιους ραδιοπειρατες που δεν ξερουν τι ειναι ο κονεκτορας γιατι τα αγοραζουν ετοιμα για να κανουν μονο καμμια αφιερωση ,η για να πουλησουν κανα καλο ρημοτομημενο οικοπεδο και περιφραγμενο  :Lol: .
Ολα ειναι σχετικα δηλαδη θελω να πω .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> *.........η για να πουλησουν κανα καλο ρημοτομημενο οικοπεδο και περιφραγμεν*ο .
> ....



 θα πω δυστυχως, γιατι ακομα και οι οικοπεδαδες( Αννα Μαρωνη - Ψησταριες Λεωνιδας), μου εχουν λειψει.

Πριν λιγες εβδομαδες ημουν στην Αθηνα, και ακουσα τον Μαριο τον blackman, με το γνωστο ecoecoecoeco, και ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ....

Κοιταξτε που καταντησα. 

Αυτους που καποτε λεγαμε (εμεις οι «ραδιοπειρατες»), οτι χαλανε το ραδιοφωνο, να τους ακουω σημερα, και να μην ξεκολλα ο δεκτης απο την συχνοτητα τους ...

----------


## antonis_p

> να σας δώσω μια απάντηση για όλα αυτά ,για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και για τους ραδιοπειρατές οπως τους αποκαλείτε (δεν αποκαλούμε τίποτα, αυτή είναι η διεθνώς αποδεκτή & χρησιμοποιούμενη ορολογία), καμιά σχέση οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες και η ραδιοπειρατές, δηλαδή



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_radio (illegal or unregulated radio transmissions)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur_radio is both a hobby and a service in which participants, use various types of radio communications equipment to communicate with other radio amateurs for public service, recreation and self-training.

----------


## antonis_p

> Πριν λιγες εβδομαδες ημουν στην Αθηνα, και ακουσα τον Μαριο τον blackman



πού είναι αυτός; τον ακουγα από Αιτωλοακαρνανία, Ναυπακτία μέχρι Μπράλο!!! Και δεν ακουγόταν σχεδόν τίποτα άλλο!!! Είχε και κάτι γίδια σε λοτταρία!

----------


## PARKER

> πού είναι αυτός; τον ακουγα από Αιτωλοακαρνανία, Ναυπακτία μέχρι Μπράλο!!! Και δεν ακουγόταν σχεδόν τίποτα άλλο!!! Είχε και κάτι γίδια σε λοτταρία!



http://www.blackman.gr/
http://www.blackman.gr/dream-radio/

Ορίστε και οι ιστοσελίδες του κυρίου Blackman, ώστε να τον ακούτε διαδικτυακά σ όλο το πλανήτη!!!!!
Προσέξτε και το σήμα της ΑΕΠΙ!!!!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## radioamateur

Που μπορεί να βρει κανείς στην Αθήνα καλώδιο Ecoflex 15 σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή < 2 ευρώ;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Που μπορεί να βρει κανείς στην Αθήνα καλώδιο Ecoflex 15 σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή < 2 ευρώ;



Κατω απο 2 δυσκολο ....
Αλλα γιατι δεν βαζεις το 10αρι ?

Για το 10 λενε τα χαρτια οτι αντεχει 1,2 Kw, και του εχω ριξει 1,4 για ωρες και δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα

----------


## radioamateur

Θα προτιμούσα πάντα ποιότητα αντίστοιχη του helliax σε εύκαμπτο καλώδιο οπότε το ecoflex 15 με καλύπτει.
Πρόσφατα ρώτησα κάποιον και καλά μου είπε 1 ευρώ λιγότερο από αυτή του καταστήματος.Το θεώρησα κοροϊδία & όπως και τη γενικότερη νοοτροπία ορισμένων να πουλάνε παλιά ή μεταχειρισμένα υλικά ως καινούρια σε τιμές αστρονομικές.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

κοιτα, το 15αρι παιζει πολυ πανω απο 3 ευρω.
(εγω κατω απο 6 δεν το εχει βρει πουθενα)

----------


## radioamateur

Δεν βιάζομαι άλλωστε μπορώ να φέρω από έξω ό,τι θέλω & στην τιμή που θέλω.Το θέμα είναι μήπως βρω τίποτα εγχώριο...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ακου εγω τι πιστευω.

Για χρηση "βουνου" η λυση ειναι η γνωστη χελιαξ.
Για χρηση "οικιας - πειραματων" η δικη μου επιλογη ειναι εκοφλεξ.

Τωρα μιας και δεν βγαινω απο "βουνο" εχω να επιλεξω μεταξυ του 10 και του 15.

*Το 15* κοστιζει πιο ακριβα απο την μιση ιντσα, και αντεχει στις γνωστες συχνοτητες, εως *2 κwatt με εξασθενηση 2,81 db/100 m*

*To 10* κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο τα μισα ευρω,  και αντεχει *1,2 kwatt με εξασθενηση 4 db/100 m.
*
Τωρα θα μου πει καποιος, 2,81 db με 4 db ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα !!
Ναι σιγουρα ειναι. Ομως στα 20 μετρα η διαφορά εξασθενησης δεν ειναι ουτε 1 db.

συμπερασμα. 
Αν η ισχυ που εχω ειναι κατω απο το 1,5 kwatt και θελω λιγοτερα απο 20 μετρα .... βαζω το εκοφλεξ 10.

*Τιμη εκοφλεξ 10 - 2,8 ευρω
τιμη εκοφλεξ 15 -  6 +  ευρω
Τιμη 1/2 χελιαξ   - 6  ευρω*

ΥΓ
*Ακομα και στο εξωτερικο η τιμη του εκοφλεξ 15, ειναι σε αυτα τα επιπεδα (περι τα 6 ευρω) ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 2 ευρω.*
Δεν ειναι λιγο μ@λ@κια να πληρωσεις το εκοφλεξ 15 περισσοτερο απο το χελιαξ ?

----------


## nikos-b

> καλησπερα σε ολους εδω,απο οτι βλεπω εδω,εδω γινεται μπαχαλο,δηλαδη ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και καλα κανει,να σας δωσω μια απαντησει για ολα αυτα ,για τους ραδιοεσιτεχνες και για τους ραδιοπειρατες οπως τους αποκαλειται,καμια σχεσει η ραδιοερασιτεχνες και η ραδιοπειρατες,δηλαδη,πολλοι απο τα CB που ασχολουνταν κατεβηκαν στους 6.5 mhz. μετα ασχολειθηκαν στα VHF-=UHF δωσανε καποιες εξετασεις βγαλανε μια αδεια αματερ δηλαδη για ραδιοερασιτεχνες,και το παιζουν ραδιοερασιτεχνες,η ραδιοπειρατες ειναι αλλο.καταρχας εμεις η ραδιοπειρατες ξεκινησαμε το ραδιοφωνο και αν παρουμε την ιστορια του μαρκονι θα καταλαβεται,τα μηχανηματα που κατασκευαζαμε εμεις δεν τα ξερουν ουτε τα εχουν δει αυτη που αποκαλουνται ραδιοερασιτεχνες δηλαδη η αματερ ,δεν λεω προσφερουν και καποιο εργο οταν υπαρχει καποια αναγκη,η ραδιοερασιτεχνες ασχολουνται με ασυρματους ενω η ραδιοπειρατες με πομπους,και επειδης βαρεθηκα με ολα αυτα που γραφεται  και δεν ξερεται  για το τι λετε στειλτε μου μυνημα να σας παρω τηλ.η να βρεθουμε να σας πω τι σημενει ραδιοπειρατης και τι ραδιοερασιτεχνης,μια και ειμαι και γω ραδιοπειρατης οπως μας αποκαλειται --σας ευχαριστώ για το χρονο σας



++++1.000.000 πεστα βρε φίλε μου καλε ! ξερω και εγω ραδιοερασιτέχνες που δεν ξέρουν να κολανε ενα κονεκτορα ..οκ είχαν τον χρόνο και δώσανε κάποιες εξετάσεις και περάσανε και μπραβο τους για την βοήθεια που κάνουν σε παριοδους εκτατής ανάγκης ..αλλά το θέμα είναι αυτό; μιπος πχ ειναι οτι ..απο προσωπική μου άποψη έχω διαβάσει παρα πολλές φορές τα θέματα για τις εξετάσεις ..τα είχα μάθει σαν ποιηματάκι και τα σήματα μορς αλλά δεν έδωσα ποτέ εξετάσεις να σάς πω γιατί ; γιατι δεν με εκφράζει ένα πράγμα βρε παιδί πως το λένε ..δεν μου αρέσουν αυτές οι συχνότητες ..πως να το κάνουμε ; το ιδιο πιστεύω είναι και άλλοι άνθρωποι σαν έμενα ( προσωπική μου άποψη )

----------

